# Snowblower not throwing slush.



## CrazedGT (Oct 13, 2012)

Well like the title said, I have a snowking 12hp 33in it doesn't like slush at all. Pretty much does not work in the slush for a long time, the auger might gets stuck or it only throws slush like a feet away.
Any way I can improve the performance of this machine ? I just replaced the belt, seems a little better but the auger still gets stuck and burns my belt.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Check out this post.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/8722-post5.html

Though, if you are saying the auger is getting stuck and the belt is burning I would think either your belt is not tight enough, or you have a different problem like a bad bearing or something.


----------



## CrazedGT (Oct 13, 2012)

Well I just opened her up, the belt is gone, brand new belt, destroyed, I will need to buy a new one. I think at this point I need to send it to a repair shop. God this is annoying.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

What kind of belt was it? Was it a heavy duty high torque belt or was it a cheap hardware / autoparts store belt? If it wasn't made for severe duty it could burn up quickly. Also, if you allow snow, ice and water to freeze on the impeller after you blow snow it could burn the belt up the next time you go to use it.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Belt issues*

In addition to what's been said, nows the time to do a little checking.
Things like are the pulleys aligned? How is the impeller bushing/bearing? Any issues in the auger assembly with the augers catching or bushing/bearing issues there?

First off, no blower typically works well without some modifications to close up the gaps between the impeller and the housing (like the Clarence kit) with slush. If the impeller isn't able to maintain speed, that hurts also.
IMO slush is probably one of the hardest things you're going to attempt to throw other than maybe pure ice so you want your machine in tip-top condition.

If you have a pulley misaligned or bad bushing, that will tear up a belt. So will using the wrong belt or not having it installed correctly. Anything that takes power away from the auger/impeller is going to hurt your performance so best to check it out now.


----------



## CrazedGT (Oct 13, 2012)

The pulley looks fine, although the idler pulley might need adjusting but it does appear to be aligned, the belt was tight enough from what I've seen and it was a belt I got at a shop here, kevlar belt or whatever it was. He measured my stock belt and gave me that one.
I've now ordered a new belt original one. This is really annoying, I'm about to sell the thing and buy a 4x4 atv with a snow plow.


----------



## Bain (Nov 22, 2012)

make sure you install the belt properly as some machines ...MTD for example have a brake on the auger pulley and if you install the belt overtop of the brake its gonna mess everything up


----------



## CrazedGT (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, I know what you mean, but nothing is touching the belt, its been properly placed under it. I'll double check the next time too see if there's anything else in there but should be ok.


----------



## CrazedGT (Oct 13, 2012)

Well I installed the new belt, it was much tighter than the last one, everything looks good, I've noticed the auger brake(I think), it goes with the idler pulley on mine, just like a notch coming from the end.
I guess the last one wasn't made for my machine, its pretty much destroyed. What a waste.
Tomorrow will be the test as we are supposed to get around 30cm of snow woot.


----------



## hawkeye13 (Oct 30, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## CrazedGT (Oct 13, 2012)

Well it seems to work well, never stopped, although whenever I run the auger, you hear a screaking sound from the belt, just when I press on the lever, not sure if its normal but I didn't burn it or anything. 

Well that screaking sound is probably a bad auger bearing, what do you guys think ??

We received a good 25cm of heavy snow right now and its still snowing I'm really happy my snowblower worked for this because I have a like a 8 car driveway lol.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

There is usually a little squeal when the rubber on the belt catches the pulley. Just think of it as squealing your tires if you accelerate too fast. If your engine has an adjustable throttle you could try throttling down before engaging the auger. I wouldn't worry too much unless it is really bad. Of course, you could have a bad beating or something too. Usually with a bad bearing it will make a grinding noise the whole time. Also, sometimes you can grab the big pulley on the bottom and shake it up and down.


----------



## CrazedGT (Oct 13, 2012)

No grinding noise or anything like that and the auger pulley is tight in there, no slack. Is there like a maintenance I should do to that area ?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

No, it is considered normal for a little bit of a chirp.


----------



## CrazedGT (Oct 13, 2012)

Excellent, well used it twice today and will again tomorrow, I'm happy as it seems everything looks good. I was a bit worried about this with all the snow we had.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm just happy this worked out for you. Consider this victory a little Christmas present to yourself.


----------



## sboricic (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd look into getting or making your own snowblower impeller kit. I noticed a difference with my snowblower last year...the fews times I used it. It throws the snow further. I haven't had to pull mine out so far this year.


----------



## bbuck (Feb 11, 2013)

My 5hp 22" MTD throws better and further than my old 8 hp ever did since I made and installed the impeller kit. I used the rubber from an old horse mat from the barn and cut aluminum strips for the support. Nut and bolted them down. This "little" machine was just throwing the wet heavy snow 25 feet and very high in the air! It would only throw the light fluffy stuff 15 to 20 feet before, so I can't wait to try it on the next storm


----------



## wally (Feb 13, 2013)

bbuck said:


> My 5hp 22" MTD throws better and further than my old 8 hp ever did since I made and installed the impeller kit. I used the rubber from an old horse mat from the barn and cut aluminum strips for the support. Nut and bolted them down. This "little" machine was just throwing the wet heavy snow 25 feet and very high in the air! It would only throw the light fluffy stuff 15 to 20 feet before, so I can't wait to try it on the next storm


I would like to see some pics of that mod.


----------

